# Falcon Eye



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys may have seen it from my sig, but if not...Im comming close to finishing.

www.falcon-eye.co.uk

Although it needs some work on the gallery as it isnt fully functional yet, it should soon be up and working.

Also If you could sign up to the forum that would be great 

Id also like to hear every bit of critisism you have...


----------



## mkieff (Sep 13, 2004)

Not a bad site.  There is a bug in your gallery.  No matter what you click on it says you are in the animal category.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah thanks for checking it out, but thats because the gallery aint finished, and so its just loading a static address atm, that will be fixed soon, thanks though


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

Well when ya gonna finish it, Arty???


----------



## Artemis (Oct 27, 2004)

someone actually cares....core...I have a new deep respect for you.

As for its completion...soon my pritty will be finished!


----------

